# Empty Carboy



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

The hard cider has been bottled into 24 one litre wine bottles. :coolgleam 
Everything is cleaned up and ready to start a new batch of something.

I might do a simple recipe wine of some sort. I am looking for any leads or suggestions.

Gonna hold off on brewing a beer for now.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Mead is very simple.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Did not think of a mead. 
Thanks twohats


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Congrats on your nice looking batch! Mead takes quite awhile to become "ready" however, it would be your tastiest bet imo also. I have been hankering over starting a batch of frambrau (sp?) this winter. That is quite a process from what I understand as well. Keep us posted on what you end up going with. I had an excellent orange/sage mead this week out of GR. -good luck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Well I've started a new batch! I decided to do a cyser.
I used six gallons of cider and apple juice. Then added three pounds of honey and two pounds of corn sugar with cinnamon, cloves and raisans.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Airoh said:


> Well I've started a new batch! I decided to do a cyser.
> I used six gallons of cider and apple juice. Then added three pounds of honey and two pounds of corn sugar with cinnamon, cloves and raisans.


That sounds awesome, especially with the addition of the spices and raisins.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Airoh said:


> The hard cider has been bottled into 24 one litre wine bottles. :coolgleam
> Everything is cleaned up and ready to start a new batch of something.
> 
> I might do a simple recipe wine of some sort. I am looking for any leads or suggestions.
> ...


You mind sharing that hard cider recipe? I promised my wife I would try a batch of that for her since she doesn't like beer. :yikes:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Big K said:


> You mind sharing that hard cider recipe? I promised my wife I would try a batch of that for her since she doesn't like beer. :yikes:


Sure!!
Very simple recipe. 

6 gallons of apple juice @ 72 degrees

2 pounds of pure cane sugar

1 packet of EC 1118 champagne yeast. Put the yeast directly into the carboy.

I racked it after a couple weeks. Let it set for 4 days then racked it back into the carboy. 

This batch came out very clear. I started it on 10-28-07 and bottled it on
12-13-07

I made this batch before I had a hydrometer. So I don't have any readings to give you. But with 6 gallons of juice and only 2 lbs. of sugar with the champagne yeast it finished really dry. I liked it a lot! If she likes it sweeter you could backload with splenda.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

Depends on what you want to drink.

Dry red, quality, grab a limited edition winekit with a grape pack, the best.

Want a sweet wine done quickly, buy a 'Mist' style wine kit. Great for social drinking. Patio wine.

Want something that will make you famous, look up the peter Brehm website and buy two pails of his California Reisling. you'll never forget it. And you'll never be the same. 

Myself, I am going to try some of the beer recipes on this site. Man they sound great.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Airoh said:


> Sure!!
> Very simple recipe.
> 
> 6 gallons of apple juice @ 72 degrees
> ...


Thanks! Okay...now more questions...

1. She likes it carbinated. Do I add priming sugar just like doing a batch of beer when I bottle?

2. She definately likes it sweeter so when do I add the splenda?

Thanks again.

Big K.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

im going to do some digging apply juice for hard cider?.......ive have recipes but they are for cyder,,,not juice.....it requires more time and settling but i have ot believe its worth it......my farmer brandy recipes are crude at best but ill get the hard cider recipies for you guys asap i have old gemran recipes.........and im not trying to start an arguement at all......id be willing to help with pressing and letting you guys have raw cider.......i have a press....and with the wife worken at wally world i come into dead ripe fruit cheap often.......

so if any one wants the 99 cent specials on cherrys mellons or what ever else shoot me a pm ill buy and freeze it for ya...its usually 99 cents a pound and tossed a day later...........the southern strawberrys will be there soon

another thing use michigan sugar.......please.....no one can afford cars from here any more lol......sugars not that over priced yet........


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Big K said:


> Thanks! Okay...now more questions...
> 
> 1. She likes it carbinated. Do I add priming sugar just like doing a batch of beer when I bottle?
> 
> ...



1. I've only carbonated a half a dozen bottles. I put a teaspoon of corn sugar per 750 litre bottle. They carbonated somewhat, but not enough for my taste.

A goood measurement that I have seen suggested is 1 oz. per gallon if you were doing the whole five gallons.

2. I have only tried splenda in the glass after bottling to see how it tasted.
Don't know why you could not add it when you add sugar for carbonation. 
---------------------------------------
The carboy is empty again!!!
I'm putting a couple dozen of these away till at least the fourth of july.


----------

